# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for January 2015

## PercyLucid

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can submit suggestions for the next month's tasks.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Set off a firework. _(Marce)_
*Basic Task ii* - Chug an entire full bottle of wine and describe the effects - _(dolphin)_ 

*Advanced Task i* - Ask a crystal ball what it predicts for the new year and report what it shows. - _(Marce)_
*Advanced Task ii* - Only walk/fly backwards in a dream. - _(Sensei, KestrelKat)_

*BONUS TASK!!* - Go to Freddy's at night and get caught - _(Sensei)_ Refer to this here: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Five_..._at_Freddy%27s

----------


## NyxCC

Oops, looks like I was late for the vote, but I absolutely love those tasks!  :smiley: 

So, we can start working on these right away or do we wait until the new year to have the ld and complete them then?

----------


## Sensei

We can start now and try and get those wings before they get snipped!

----------


## PercyLucid

Exactly  ::D:  This was an old feature we had, so it is good to have it back! Every single month, we will have these released a couple days before the month ends, and try to keep our wings  :smiley:  One more reason to get these tasks done  ::D:

----------


## KestrelKat

Weeeee!  Looking forward to trying to keep my wingses!  Gonna definitely try the firework and crystal ball ones.  Probably will avoid the bonus task though...

----------


## NyxCC

Awesome! Thanks Percy!  :smiley:

----------


## KestrelKat

Whaaah, I actually managed to do it!  Got lucid this morning and remembered to do the firework one!  I'm on my tablet and too lazy to copy over just the relevant part, so I'm just linking to the whole dream for now...
Full Dream

Maybe tomorrow I'll edit this with just the part with the task... But for now it's  :Off to Bed:  for me

----------


## PercyLucid

Awesome job KestreKat! You gonna be the only one this months that chains... I will try tonight.... but... 1 bottle of wine and 2 bottles of Champagne for just three people (and one of them barely drinks cuz he is 81) probably wont help to lucid dream...

----------


## NyxCC

Keep mine too! Did the basic task ii 2 times, first was half a bottle of red wine. Felt a bit tipsy.  :smiley: 

Second full bottle of white wine dream:





> I decide to do the wine task again, opening a few drawers of the nearby cupboard. As before, I find all sorts of bottles, but no wine bottles. I finally see a bottle of white wine and start drinking it. This time the alcohol is super strong and can barely swallow it. Effect-wise nothing special happens and the dream soon ends/transitions into another scene.



And Happy New Year everyone!  ::breakitdown::

----------


## bemistaken

Ok, I feel like I can attempt the January 2015 task of the month (at least one of them)...I'm going to start 2015 off with a bang!  :Party:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

D'oh, I was too slow to post my dream from Dec 22nd for my bonus wings.  ::fly:: 
I'll have to be better with my DJ this month!
These tasks are awesome, I'm looking forward to them!  ::yddd::

----------


## Nightfeather

Just remembered a non-lucid dream with fireworks I had back in september. It was pretty impressive.

----------


## imazu

Had a pretty good run at Basic ii: 
*Spoiler* for _Chuggin Dat Wine!_: 



Then I get up and ask Curtis where the wine is. He mumbles some cooperative-sounding gibberish and briskly walks towards the kitchen. As we walk in I see it has red and blue lights and confetti-ish stuff everywhere. Looks like a party. I follow Curtis and as he gets to the counter next to the sink he hands me a BIG brown jug that seems to have sticks, mud and swampy things inside of it. Some of the twiggy things are sticking out of the top. I almost just chug it anyway, but decide that'd be too gross lol. I try to imagine it as a more normal bottle of wine and it transforms into just that. It's still brown, almost like a beer bottle, but it has a sticker with rainbowy aztec-looking designs and some funky white lettering. I try to read what it says but the letters constantly shift before my eyes. Several times I almost pick out what part of it says, but then it changes before I can finish. Finally I read the main title which has much bolder letters. It says GESHO. I say this out loud several times so I can remember, then attempt to drink it. The bottle disappears completely as I lift it up, but I'm too determined. I fabricate the sensation of a bottle on my lips and pretend to drink it all anyway. I feel it going down my throat, even though there's no bottle. Afterwards I feel that warm bones feeling of being tipsy for about 3 seconds, then it's gone. Lame. I think to myself, "Maybe I'll try to get away with this one.." but it just feels too half-assed lol.




I feel like maybe I could've pushed it and said that it counts, but I wanna do this fo REAL

----------


## woblybil

Hopefully I will do better this month than last..Even non-lucid's went sour last month  :Sad:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

dewinging tomorrow!!

----------


## imazu

OMG! Just in time for my wings to be saved! Lol, did the Basic ii: Full Dream

*Spoiler* for _Dat Wine!_: 




Eventually this starts melting back into an image of my livingroom and makes me think to do a nose RC. Lucid! I stand and look around a bit, then stabilize. Only the livingroom light is on, again giving me a creepy feeling. I choose to ignore it. I think, "Well, now that I'm lucid, let's do that task." I go into the kitchen and open the bottom of the fridge, expecting to see wine. No dice. I open the freezer, also expecting to see wine. Nothing. But I'm not discouraged. I start to close the door so I can go somewhere else to look and I see a big beautiful bottle of white wine on the counter right next to the fridge. Silly subC lol. It's a very heavy bottle, the glass is thick. The liquid inside is a nice honey gold. The shape of the fancy white label looks like a mix between ribbons, a snowflake, and a leaf. I look at it to read what it says. There is some red lettering that I can't read, then in the middle is a dainty picture of a few pinecones covered in snow. Right below that in small black letters it says, "ALPINE SNOW". I believe this is the flavor. I take one drink and stop, holding the bottle. Then I think to myself, "I'm supposed to chug the whole thing, duh!" I say aloud, "Okay, lets try this again." I set the bottle down and will it to refill. It does. I pick it up and look at it again. The label looks much the same, but the flavor is now "T___ E D DILD SNOW". I think how funny it is that it says DILD. I start chugging. The stuff comes out at an alarming rate of speed, almost like a water hose. I swallow as fast as I can, but a lot of it just splashes out of my mouth and goes everywhere. I gulp a whole bunch of it down and eventually the bottle is empty. I had feared it would never stop lol. I discard the bottle and go outside, feeling quite normal. No effects for me.



Now I've got my sights set on that crystal ball!~

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I did the crystal ball task last night!


*Spoiler* for _advanced task i_: 



I breathed deeply and tried to remember a task of the month. The first one I remembered was the crystal ball task.
I swam down and stood on the ocean floor. I made circular motions with my hands, and a large crystal ball formed between them. I shook it like a snow globe and awaited its prediction. A blurry image started to appear. I tried to focus and 2 lines of words appeared...

"Times are changing:
Make farts now."
I found that hilarious and wanted to remember it, so I decided I was going to wake up instead of doing any more tasks.



Full entry *here*.

----------


## WaltersDreams

Looking forward to doing the FNaF task! Would it count if I were an animatronic and caught someone? Tonight should be fun...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Ok I think I did the wings/dewings correctly with the overlap thing. Percy let me know if I missed someone. Or anyone let me know.

Good luck everybody this month! I'm so going for advanced ii. And basic ii. Maybe I could start with the wine, then go flying backwards after  :tongue2:

----------


## fogelbise

I love the chance to save your wings idea and the tasks also look fun to me!  :smiley:  I want to try the crystal ball first I think!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> *I love the chance to save your wings idea* and the tasks also look fun to me!  I want to try the crystal ball first I think!



Agreed. Good call on that one, Percy.

----------


## imazu

Got the crystal ball task done with a fun WILD: Full Dream

*Spoiler* for _Creepy Crawly~_: 



 I see a couple of small crystal ball with no stands or anything sitting on a table that doesn't exit in waking life. I say, "Here we go!" and pick up one about the size of a golf ball. It's clear, but has little natural defects in it. I hold it up in the palms of my hands to the light of a nearby lamp and I say, "What will 2015 bring?" I stare at it and one of the little defects begins to change. It starts off as a tiny black speck and as it rotates and drifts around inside the crystal it seems to grow legs. It turns into a spider! The spider starts moving its legs and growing larger as it drifts towards the bottom of the crystal. I think, with a bit of fear, that it might come out and grow huge, so I quickly put the crystal down and open my waking eyes.



Hm.. now it's time for personal goals :]

----------


## Sensei

Oh man... I need to try this new idea of mine. All 5 at the same time... only going backwards, start with some drank, ending with some Freddie.

----------


## bemistaken

Welp Lucy, you've done the impossible...you allowed me to DILD today! I haven't DILD in months so I will take any type of lucid that I can get. I was napping and I remember in my NL dream I was singing...and I mean I was singing like I was Beyonce! In RL I can't hold a note. I instantly thought in the dream, "Hey, I can't sing so how come I can sing now? I must be dreaming!" Poof!  Like magic I am lucid. Only for a few seconds because I ended up in the void. I tried to visualize, but I only kinda 'swirled around' in the grey. Then I tried to remember the *TOTM* and I mistakenly opened my eyes but my physical eyes opened instead. Oh well...still ever so humble and ever so grateful!

----------


## FryingMan

Whew looks like advanced tasks all around.   No "(interact with) a DC" tasks this month, eh?   Looks like I'll have to branch out, assuming my massive dryness of TOTM-worthy LDs ends soon.

----------


## Schmaven

These ones look fun.  I'm especially looking forward drinking a whole bottle of wine and seeing what happens.  Ideally I would explode in a massive fireball or something on that level of ridiculousness.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I had a DILD and walked backwards! Will DJ soon.

Walking backwards:





> So I left the bathroom and recalled the backwards totm again. I was in the livingroom, and we have a giant mirror there. I looked at myself in the mirror, and just started walking backwards. Easy peasy. Although, my reflection decided to be more creative. It walked backwards properly as I did, but then it backwardsly climbed up onto some furniture that was in the reflection, but not on my side, if that makes sense. Then my reflection started to have some japanese horror little-girl look to it, and it gave me goose bumps. This is cool: I could feel them on my sleeping body, the goosebumps. And so I looked at my dream arm, but no goosebumps. I remarked how I could feel them irl, but not see them in the dream.



Whole Dream.
Also I'm not winging myself because I didn't ONLY walk backwards. I walked frontwards some too lol. If I manage to fly backwards in another LD then I'll treat myself  :tongue2:

----------


## Snehk

I was close to completing the wine task, but alarm clock woke me up right after I attained my lucidity.

----------


## Schmaven

Does the backwards task remind anyone else of the movie Little Big Man where except for battle, the fiercest warriors do everything in reverse?

----------


## spellbee2

Well that was fun, I got Advanced II.


*Spoiler* for _Advanced II - Walking Backwards_: 



I don't remember what exactly, but something made me lucid. I flew for a little bit, until I finally touched down outside a Walgreen's. I remembered that I should do some tasks while I was lucid, so I thought of the walking backwards task. I started taking some steps backward, and everything seemed to be going fine (although I got some strange looks from some DCs wondering what I was doing). I realized I was slowly gaining speed, and I felt like I was about to fall backwards. I tried to move my legs faster to keep up, but I kept going faster and faster. Soon, I realized my feet weren't even touching the ground, and I was pretty much flying backwards at an alarming rate. The scene around me kind of looked like I was hitting warp speed in reverse. Then, the scene went black.




Full Dream.

----------


## FryingMan

> Advanced Task ii - Only walk/fly backwards in a dream. - (Sensei, KestrelKat)



This requires clarification.   Does "Only" mean: that if you take even one step "forwards" at any point in the dream after you become lucid, you've failed the task?  Or does any segment of "walking/flying backwards" satisfy the task, regardless of whether it is preceded or followed by "forwards" movement?

----------


## Nightfeather

I tried basic i:

*Spoiler* for _TotM_: 



Recalling the fireworks TotM, I think, 'some neighbor must have some fireworks left after New Year's Eve'. I arrive at a neighboring house and indeed, there are fireworks scattered about. I need fire. There is a sheet made of a mixture of matchsticks, cotton and lumps of tar. But all the matches seem to be spent or have white, squishy heads. A friendly DC hands me a burning match. I think it too dangerous to ignite the whole heap of fireworks, so I only pick one. But where to put it? I panic and drop it to the ground, facing down the street. Some DC sets it upright on its thin wooden stick after I back away. It is going to shoot upwards and ... my memory of this dream fades.



Full dream

I guess there is plenty of time left in this month to get this working. I'll definitely give it another try.

----------


## fogelbise

I think i got Advanced II while attempting Advanced I. I thought about the same thing as FryingMan's "only" question when I read the tasks and planned to only go backwards just in case. The one possible variance was floating up (not backwards but not forwards either, just hovering.) I feel I acheived it even with the "only" question, but I do not have a strong opinion on how the tasks should be judged. The creators of the task or Percy/Ophelia can be the judge.


*Spoiler* for _TOTM LD_: 



This dream starts as an FA in bed trying to closed eye teleport. Eventually the scene forms. I am in a mostly barren scene at first. I think about reality checking and decide to just float up a little bit which seems to also stabilize my dreams by using dream control. I decide to look closely at the few things around me (standing in place and scanning/pivoting) including this wall that seemed like a brick wall with odd shaped bricks each one a different shape...but flat on the surface forming the face of the wall. Possibly flat stones I guess. I am enjoying the details and vividness forming. I remember my plan that I have a piece of gum in the palm of my hand and I grabbed it knowing it would be there and chunk it in my mouth and start chewing. I had planned to make it a fruity bubblicious flavor so I would get the feeling of chewing it, the smell of the gum and the taste of the gum all together but I forgot to think about the flavor before sticking it in my mouth and it had no flavor much like the gum gets after chewing on it for a while. I remember my desire to do the crystal ball task and I also thought about the walking backwards one and I come up with the idea (within the dream) to work on both at the same time...not something I planned ahead of time. I decided I will walk backwards through the scene while expecting to find a crystal ball around each backwards turn. Time to get moving. I start walking backwards and then decide to go in an S-shaped pattern so that I can see what's all around me better. I am NOT finding the crystal ball but I keep telling myself that the next time I turn it will be near me. Perhaps I needed to be more specific about where it would appear exactly. There are different buildings like store fronts around me in. I'm in a large rectangular outdoor courtyard but most of the buildings are on one side of the length of a rectangular shaped courtyard. There are some loud guys towards the other side...down the length of the courtyard in front of the other set of buildings. I continue going in a backwards motion while keeping an eye on them and the scene turns more Western and the building to my left is like a two story saloon with Cowboys all around. The number of DC's has grown significantly and I think it would be fun if each of my hands are guns and I start shooting. The DC's go down but not very realistically and I don't remember seeing any blood. Kind of like playing when you were a kid you pretend that you're shot and fall down. I could see some trajectories of bullets flying out of my hands but it wasn't quite like the feeling of shooting a gun with some kick in it. There are some more Cowboys up on the balcony and I float up and start shooting them and they are falling over the tables and chairs a little more realistically. I think perhaps the saloon is a good place to find the crystal ball but then the dream starts fading and I try to stay in the dream and it seems like I have success for 10 or 20 seconds in the void before feeling myself back in bed.



I had some other lucid moments so I will try to put up my full DJ later.

----------


## FryingMan

^^ Awesome dream!   I'm starting to feel like: Will I ever get lucid again?   Jeez….

----------


## Sensei

Fogelbise
And in my lucid moments I can see that my heart is the weakest part of me.

----------


## fogelbise

> ^^ Awesome dream!   I'm starting to feel like: Will I ever get lucid again?   Jeez.



Man, you are going to be lightin' up the cities when you find your full on groove!!  :smiley:  I can see it in the groundwork you are laying...you'll be rocketing by. I was starting to wonder similar things during my recent dry streak.





> Fogelbise
> And in my lucid moments I can see that my heart is the weakest part of me.



I thought I recognized that (lyrics)! And I see you have a new podcast to listen to!  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I think the fair thing, since the backwards task DOES say "only," that's what makes it advanced. But if you manage to walk or fly a bit backwards but not for the whole lucid, then you should get basic wings for it.

You guys and Percy can decide, that's just my idea.

----------


## Sensei

> I thought I recognized that (lyrics)! And I see you have a new podcast to listen to!



Yep! Noah and the whale! A bit of a strange band. But I like quite a bit of their stuff. That song is quite... depressing, but interesting.

Ophelia
Indeed, when I thought of the task, I thought it would be challenging because you either have to remember the goal before you move or get lucky. Remembering before you move means that I have to stop when I become lucid. Which is what I do to remember goals. Stop and think.  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

> Man, you are going to be lightin' up the cities when you find your full on groove!!  I can see it in the groundwork you are laying...you'll be rocketing by. I was starting to wonder similar things during my recent dry streak.



Thanks for the kind words.   Yes, gotta get my groove on!

----------


## Aristaeus

Hmm, I guess I'll do the wine task and the crystal ball one. [Shrugs] Assuming I don't have another dry spell.

----------


## Voldmer

Managed to do Basic Task II  ::wino::  (breaking a dry spell in the process  :smiley: ).

Background story: I read about the tasks yesterday and realised that the wine-drinking task could be used to stabilise the dream environment (_"drinking wine from a bottle, will make the dream more stable!"_) So I decided to do that during my next LD, and reminded myself of this quite a few times over the rest of the day. Luck would have it that the next lucid dream came only a few hours later.

Dream: I raved aimlessly around in a saloon-like room, and became lucid. Immediately I remembered the wine-task and looked around for a bottle. One appeared in my hand while I was looking (dreams can be so accommodating  :smiley: ), and I equally easily got hold of a cork screw.

Unscrewing the cork was quick, but troublesome, as the cork almost split in two during the process. I managed to get it out in one piece, however, and - being the LD wino that I am - started to gulp the wine down. It was red wine, and it tasted like red wine - although rather sweet - and there was an awful lot of it, so drinking it took quite a while. All the while I kept reminding myself of the dream stabilising more and more, the more wine I drank.

During this, various people moved around the saloon, but they did not bother me, and I was only vaguely aware of them. Eventually, the bottle was empty, and a guy came up to me. For some reason, I decided to be an annoying show-off, so I threw the bottle right across the room - making sure that it bounced off of the floor, and a chair, a couple of times, before it fell neatly into a waste bin.

After that I left the saloon, only to find myself chased by a tsunami outside. But there you go: what can you expect after drinking a whole bottle of red wine in one go?

----------


## woblybil

> Thanks for the kind words.   Yes, gotta get my groove on!



You and me both  ::yddd:: 

In fact my groove was so bad it made the needle skip on the old record player..
My email notifications just started working again this month so that's a help...Reading on here helps put me in the "Groove" for lucid dreaming where without it I go kinda dormant.
Only the God's of cyberspace know why my email notifications quit until the 6th of every month..

----------


## Windweaver84

My dream 
I did basic task 1 and 2 and advaced task 1. 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wind...k-month-63322/

----------


## PercyLucid

> I think the fair thing, since the backwards task DOES say "only," that's what makes it advanced. But if you manage to walk or fly a bit backwards but not for the whole lucid, then you should get basic wings for it.
> 
> You guys and Percy can decide, that's just my idea.



I agree. I think the whole purpose is to do the whole dream, or task part of the dream backwards, but a small step forward shall not fail the whole task. I think it should be done for a reasonable amount of time on the dream, like taking a whole flight backwards, then you can venture into your next tasks/goals the way you please  :wink2:

----------


## woblybil

> I agree. I think the whole purpose is to do the whole dream, or task part of the dream backwards, but a small step forward shall not fail the whole task. I think it should be done for a reasonable amount of time on the dream, like taking a whole flight backwards, then you can venture into your next tasks/goals the way you please



Yeah, Just think! If you did the backwards task last you might undo all the other ones you did! Or, if you did it first the rest of your task's would be backwards or, Oh-You know what I mean  ::yddd:: 

Anyways, I almost made it, I was sitting on a curb in the city naked and two hookers in short skirts grabbed my hands from behind and dragged me backwards up a stairs into their lair and molested me  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

lol wb

----------


## KestrelKat

woblybil that's just great ahaha!

Still no lucids this week for me : / 
I've been trying Calea Z, and have had some really vivid, long dreams, but no lucids yet... still hoping to try for that crystal ball!

----------


## woblybil

> lol wb








> woblybil that's just great ahaha!



Yeah, It's getting so it's not even safe to drink beer sitting on the curb naked anymore.   ::yddd::

----------


## KestrelKat

i'm okay.  ok

----------


## KestrelKat

in not on a curb anymore but i'm ok.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

wut?

----------


## FryingMan

edit: full dj: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fryi...e-girls-63394/

Well after missing wings for a whole month I finally put on a "full court press" and got a short but TOTM-worthy LD:





> (childhood home) I head up the front steps to the street and see on the street a medium-dog-sized green alien turtle/dog thing looks like it's made out of stone.  I crouch down so as not to be seen, it walks a bit to the left towards the G's driveway with its head to the left.  I think it's sort of stupid to stay hidden (because it's a dream?).  I (call it to me?), it comes and stands right before me with its weird alien stone green face.  I ask it for dreaming power, lucid all night every night.  It raises a hand and touches my forehead.  Satisfied, I head back down the stairs to the front door, and as I head in to the house I'm lucid, and do a solid nose pinch to confirm.   Right inside the front door and turn to the right heading for the living room, I say "wow" because the visual representation of the house is really accurate (frequently the living room in dreams is empty/wrong).  I walk by the armchair towards the middle of the room and reach down and touch the wooden tip of the arm (that chair hasn't been there since I was in high school) of the chair with my right hand briefly.   Ahead and towards the right out the wide window I see in the distance a really large tall white skyscraper lit with bright light with strange very large letter/number/symbol combinations (about 3 symbols long) placed in several locations around the front of the building.   I see a short sequence of zillions of bright flashes like thousands of camera flashes all going off around the same time.  After this the view is muddled and just dark blobs.  I turn towards the dining room and *think of goals and TOTM: fireworks, wine.   Definitely wine.  I turn back towards the living room and expect to find a full open bottle of wine.  The dream is starting  to get a bit vague.  I have a full open bottle of (white) wine (champagne?) in my hand, and up-end it and start to chug it.  It takes a while, 15 or 20 seconds, I'm counting the seconds/gulps?   I wonder briefly about the effects and I find there are none*.  I head out to the deck and feel like making a strong flying take-off.  As I leap into the air something grabs my right lower leg, I look down and see it's my cat in a bitey/scratchy mood.  As I fly it continues to bite/scratch, so I pick it up in my hands and bite its head trying to get it to stop   I lose lucidity and am in some room where two girls are laughing about the cat.



Just realized the flashes may have been an attempt of my SC at fireworks, interesting.  Didn't think they were fireworks in the dream, though.

Great, just great, I guess my dream guide is a weird green alien dog/turtle thing  :Big laugh: .  At least I got it to fill me with dream power!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Fireworks task with a twist...  ::lmao:: 





> I tried to recall a lucid goal while I did this. I remembered the basic task of the month, except a conversation from waking life with AnotherDreamer had merged with my memory of the task, so I thought you had to shoot the fireworks out of your butt. 
> 
> I flew outside so I had more room. I was preparing to blast some fireworks from my pants, but I felt like I really needed to pee. I was a bit concerned about what might happen if I strained too hard to get the fireworks out, so I applied firm pressure to my lady parts to prevent any wee from escaping.  I made a forceful farting action and propelled fireworks from my butt.  I looked up to the sky and saw golden streaks exploding from a rocket-style firework.



*Full entry here*

----------


## FryingMan

> I made a forceful farting action and propelled fireworks from my butt.  I looked up to the sky and saw golden streaks exploding from a rocket-style firework.



Excellent!





> I was a bit concerned about what might happen if I strained too hard to get the fireworks out, *so I applied firm pressure to my lady parts*



Hey, any time you want any help….a gentleman always volunteers to help a lady "hold" things.

----------


## Box77

> *Basic Task ii* - Chug an entire full bottle of wine and describe the effects - _(dolphin)_



Well, I'm little bit late because of a thing called "work" or something, but I can describe what happens when you do something related before going to sleep  ::chuckle::

----------


## woblybil

> Fireworks task with a twist... 
> 
> 
> 
> *Full entry here*



The last girl DC I had that farted blew away, I don't know where she went  ::yddd::

----------


## KestrelKat

Ophelia: I don't really know... I think drunk Kestrel thinks she's being funny when really it just sounds concerning or something.  I wasn't on a curb or anything haha


Dreamer, that was absolutely amazing.  Gets my vote for best TOTM success, hands down.

----------


## LDman

Oh god, alright FNAF-task is top priority at this point.

----------


## bemistaken

Ok guys I need your help...I don't know what I did or what this counts as...

Went to bed earlier than usual (before 12:00am) and I had intentions all day to make sure to keep the TOTM on my mind.  After about 5 good hours of sleep, I did a WBTB.  I keep up with my mantra (I lucid dream) then every now and then I would add (I walk and fly backwards).  Somewhere within the nodding in and out of NL's, I recall being lucid and I told myself don't forget to walk backwards.  I did walk backwards and then for a second I stopped and told myself, "Not like that!" BTW, I have no idea why I said that.  Then I kinda 'skated' backwards (like on an escalator going backwards) when I was telling myself to fly.  Then all of a sudden I lost Lucy and found some guy telling me he was going to marry me and I involuntarily went with the non-lucid  ::wtf:: 

So...I have no idea what this counts for (if it counts at all  ::hrm:: ).  

Just trying to be honest because being an honest person has always had a lot to do with me being lucid or not.

Even if this doesn't count, I am still willing to keep trying because my stability sucks lately. One Love.  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Pretty sure that counts as basic, since you got lucid, remembered the task, DID manage to walk backwards. It's just not advanced because it wasn't for the whole lucid.

Whatchoo think Percy?

----------


## BrotherGoose

I finally managed to achieve one of these!! (about a week ago)

Full entry: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/brot...-150109-63389/

Excerpt:





> Myself and a roommate arrive in a parking lot in a former roommate's car. I immediately begin to question my reality (it feels like a dream).Tell him to do a reality check and do the same. Confirmed. 
> 
> "What should we do?" I ask. "I dunno," he replies. Typical. (He is one of my best friends and the closest to my interest level in lucid dreaming. He's been in my dreams before and is never any help at all.)
> 
> "We can do anything, here, check it out." Remembering the task of the month I make a crate appear in front of me next to the car. I open it, remove a firework (8" classic looking rocket), stick it into a nearby patch of grass, and light it. In hindsight I never had a lighter or even considered that I might need a lighter. The daytime sky lights up even more with a massive explosion as I say "BOOM" and make an explosion gesture with my arms.



This is the first time I've managed to accomplish anything related to a goal at all.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awesome BrotherGoose! And cool that you had daytime fireworks.

----------


## ShortRoots

So proud of myself! Got to do the fireworks today... Three times! 
First one I'm by a beach, gain lucidity and I summon the firecracker to my hands. I don't see it but I light the invisible cracker and eventually it starts to light up. I throw it in the air and it falls into the sea. Nothing happens and the there is a light from the water. Shortly after a flood is gushing ... Hehe
My second attempt ends up with a child attaching itself to the firecracker (again I summon the fireworks and end up with invisible firecracker)... Here too, no big show of lights.... And I had another attempt but can recall the details..Oh my.. Do these attempts count? It was fun anyways. Thank you folks!

----------


## Verre

Failed attempt at the wine TOTM: Wine Into Water

Relevant excerpt: 



> I wondered what to do and quickly decided to try to knock off the wine TOTM, which seemed like an easy one. So I walked swiftly to the kitchen pantry where I keep a lot of wine and reached for one at random. It was a rosé in a clear glass bottle. The level was very low, well down the shoulder, but since the cork was intact I figured it should count as a "full bottle" as specified in the TOTM. At first the bottle was the shape and size of a typical wine bottle, the more streamlined profile you usually see with burgundies, but as I set it down on the kitchen counter to get a better look, it transformed in front of my eyes to the larger, plumper form of a two-liter plastic soda bottle.
> 
> I was still determined to open it, so I picked it up and carried it over to where the corkscrew should be. It occurred to me that I should make a more detailed observation of the bottle first, since it was covered in writing printed directly on the glass. The writing was in white script of various fonts and sizes, but the white lettering against the clear glass was hard to read, especially with the level of the wine so low. The fonts were also elaborate and hard to make out. I held it up at an angle to get the best view and looked carefully. I could make out that the biggest word was "Mersault," which would make sense since (as I suspected and google confirms), this is an actual appellation in Burgundy. The next largest set of letters spelled "Farb," which reminded me of the German word for "color." I wondered if this had to do with the color of the wine, and was startled to observe that the wine was now colorless and looked exactly like water. Moreover, the bottle was starting to remind me of a water bottle. Oh dear, had I accidentally turned my wine into water? I'd better grab a different bottle! I was walking back to the pantry when I woke up.

----------


## woblybil

Rocket failure.

Somehow some of the tasks seeped thru to my brain in a nap but the lucid part forgot to wake up...

It started in a Walmart parking lot where I had parked my motor-home and rented a cheap motel room with some others of my group.
 While they went shopping I tried to fit in a quick shower in the Motel. As I went in I tried the lights but they didn't work, Undaunted I checked and someone had stolen all the light bulbs except one of those screwy,screw in florescent bulbs which I took to the bathroom where it produced only a dim blue glow.
 Not seeing the dream signs I tried to get undressed but there was no way I was getting those pants off. Finally I gave up on the shower and went outside to pee because there was no water in the toilet and had no idea yet I might be dreaming and as I started I pee'd high into the air, Hundreds of feet into the air and it produced beautiful star-burst's and I could hear oohs and aahs from people I couldn't see in the darkness and through it all I still never had an inkling I might be dreaming until the phone woke me up..
                                 I may be doomed.......  ::yddd::

----------


## Aristaeus

Managed to complete the basic task. I have copy/pasted the log entry below. The lucid portion is highlighted in *blue*, the task in *green*.


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



Dream Log Entry, Date 14.JAN.2015


The first thing I remember is being dressed in a space suit, drifting in space, spinning uncontrollably. In the distance was a space colony that repeatedly flew across mine vision as I span and span. I've been watching that movie Gravity far too much.
At some point, I ended up on a strange planet. Everything around me--the houses, plants, and mountains--were coloured various shades of lavender. I was standing atop mushy, building-sized mushroom that stood in a lake of gooey, bubbling liquid. In mine anti-gravity space suit, I jumped to another mushroom--and another. At some point during this process, I spontaneously because lucid.
Since the firework task was the only one I could remember, I decided to do that one. With a wave of mine hand, I conjured a bottle rocket in mine left palm that appeared in a puff of smoke. I then stuck out mine right thumb, willed it to light aflame, and with it lit the fuse of the bottle rocket. Shortly after, it shot into the black, starry sky with a loud screech and exploded with a faint pop.
Once that was done with, I projected mine Wings of the Heart and began to fly toward the mountains in the distance. But, before I got far, I woke up.

----------


## FryingMan

Non lucid fireworks, sigh….it was pretty neat, though. 





> I arrive at a house on suburban street I've brought stuff for a party including packs of fireworks (like sparkler sticks) in bags, standing on street next to driveway of party house, a friend takes one and sets it off: he spins around in a circle several times and sets off the firework while spinning, and the firework maintains the spin and corkscrews up into the sky and explodes, I think it's interesting how it maintained the spin.  Another friend takes one and sets it off, it doesn't go high, it forms a short word that floats around a circle from the party house driveway to the house across the street and almost hits the garage door of the other house. Friend disappointed in this but I say no it was really cool.  Another friend grabs a firework and sets it off, I say "OK, do I have to go hide these in the house?" (it's not time for them yet).

----------


## woblybil

::ghosttown:: 

Sure is quiet around here.......

----------


## Snehk

Still trying, but I can't break the dryspell  ::whyohwhy::

----------


## Verre

Bizarre, ambiguous attempt at the fireworks task: "Propeller Arms (NREM?)"

Relevant excerpt: 




> Even though I didn't feel integrated into my dream body and lacked visuals altogether, the audible conversation was so vivid that I figured I must be reasonably secure in the dream state, so I figured I'd try the TOTM and see if I could coax a better REM state into effect. The fireworks task was perfect for this, since it was something I could attempt without moving much or needing anything from the environment. I imagined holding out my hand, palm up, and shooting fireworks from the center of my palm. Something did happen: I could half-see a kind of ghostly outline of my hand, like when you look at it in almost total darkness, and then above the palm emerged a faint graphic that resembled a model of the solar system, with the planets hanging in space and lines indicating their orbits.
> 
> It's hard to describe what "seeing" this was like, since it was neither seeing in the usual sense, nor was it merely thinking or imagining, but something in between, or possibly different from them all. Have you ever been in a situation where it was so dark that you looked at your hand and weren't sure that you were really seeing it or your mind was just filling in the outlines where it knew they should be? It was a bit like that, but different, because in addition to my hand I could also "see" the solar system graphic, an image I would not have expected, and because ultimately I didn't feel like I was really "seeing" any of this with my eyes, even dream eyes. Part of the problem is that I still didn't feel fully embodied, so the darkness didn't just feel like an absence of light, but like a condition—inner darkness as opposed to outer darkness? Even at the time I suspected I wasn't in full REM. The visual impression was there, but it didn't register as genuinely visual.

----------


## woblybil

> Still trying, but I can't break the dryspell



You and me both, 
It seems lately these tasks just aint where I can get up to my stuff.... 
Like "Freddy's Castle".. Freddy who? Freddy Fender? "Freddy The Freeloader" maybe?.........
 I Goggled Freddy's and got [About 1,480,000 results (0.44 seconds)] Only mine own fault for not coming up with tasks in the first place but hindsight don't get me any wings either.
    In the end I will win  ::yddd::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

*Verre:* I was JUST thinking about this today!!! Like, what the difference would be between seeing something in a LD, vs imagining something in your mind while in the LD. Because it's all in our mind anyway. But so is everything. Omg *head explodes*

I do want to remember to try this in a LD: look at my surroundings, then close my eyes (or not) and try to imagine something. Probably it'll just change the whole scene, but who knows?!

----------


## NyxCC

Did the advanced i crystal ball task  :smiley: : 


*Spoiler* for _advanced i_: 



I find myself in a large room, looks like a mix between a shop and a bar. My awareness gradually goes up and I know I'm dreaming. I recall the task with the crystal ball and head over to the guy behind the counter. There are a few crystal balls that look like empty snow globes, but they are in the distance so I have to walk around a labyrinth of counters. I tell the DC working there to bring me the crystal ball, so that I don't have to maneuver myself all the way there. He is very uncooperative and refuses to do so. By the time I reach the counter those particular crystal balls pop out of existence.

The dream becomes very dynamic, I almost lose all lucidity while some DCs next to me fight over which cakes they want to eat. There are a number of delicious cakes everyone wants to try. I get hold of one very tasty and start eating with my hands. I contemplate on that and my awareness goes up again, after all it's a dream, so I'm free to eat any way I want. I remember the crystall ball task again, this time the (same?) DC leaves a large crystal sphere next to me and I examine it. It's a very beautiful crystal ball with no stand, and little lines and cracks in star-like shapes can be seen inside. I make a mental note about those, then proceed to see the future. I look inside but it doesn't show anything, just becomes a little blurry. I decide to cover it with my hands, concentrate and then reveal it again. 

On and beyond the blurry surface, some objects become slightly more visible. I am still unable to fully understand what exactly it is showing but now it's almost as good as becoming part of another scene, while still being here in the bar/shop. Finally, I see a number of objects neatly arranged, like they are put on sale, on a sunny bright day on the street. Pretty much what I make out of the scene is that it shows some kind of a street stand with souvenirs or so. The zooming in almost transports me to the scene, but not quite. I interrupt the action and stop to contemplate on it for a while and review the task.

----------


## Verre

> *Verre:* I was JUST thinking about this today!!! Like, what the difference would be between seeing something in a LD, vs imagining something in your mind while in the LD. Because it's all in our mind anyway. But so is everything. Omg *head explodes*
> 
> I do want to remember to try this in a LD: look at my surroundings, then close my eyes (or not) and try to imagine something. Probably it'll just change the whole scene, but who knows?!



This is a great idea for an experiment! Maybe we should propose it as one of the basic TOTMs sometime so lots of people will give it a try. 

It reminds me of another oddity I've noticed in LDs: in my dreams it definitely feels like there is a difference, no less than in waking life, between "saying something aloud" and merely "thinking it in my head." But how can such a difference be meaningful when the whole thing is taking place "in my head" in the first place? 

*head also explodes*

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> This is a great idea for an experiment! Maybe we should propose it as one of the basic TOTMs sometime so lots of people will give it a try. 
> 
> It reminds me of another oddity I've noticed in LDs: in my dreams it definitely feels like there is a difference, no less than in waking life, between "saying something aloud" and merely "thinking it in my head." But how can such a difference be meaningful when the whole thing is taking place "in my head" in the first place? 
> 
> *head also explodes*



Percy, make it so ^^

----------


## FryingMan

I've been having a lot of these "I'm seeing through my eyelids" (and apparently wearing glasses) moments recently

----------


## Sivason

I completed the basic task about fire works. I kind of did it the first time before reading what the tasks were, http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/siva...ghtning-63490/ , well sort of.

I did it on purpose last night in two lucids.

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/siva...reworks-63631/

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/siva...e-works-63633/

----------


## KestrelKat

i got lucid the other night, and took one step forward before remembering to go only backwards.  Damn.
I went flying in search of a crystal ball to look through, but something disconnected suddenly and I was awake in my bed D:

----------


## kilham

*I finally had a lucid dream, it has been kind of difficult recently....

Advanced I:

It began with me and my boyfriend (censored part) I notice is a dream and make reality check by pushing my fingers throught the window, yeah! a dream indeed. It was VERY difficult to leave that hot scenario, but I haven't had a LD in weeks! "I'm sorry, I have to leave", he tries to convince me but I jump through the window and began falling, (with that funny noise of falling from cartoons), then everything is black, I'm still waiting for my brain to make a new dream scene, I began hearing a beautiful bird singing, still everything black, but that bird sounds beautiful. Seconds later I'm looking at the sky and the top of many trees, it's a beautiful forest. I began to fly very close to one side of something like a mountain, then I see there are many objects appearing, those objects are ornaments in my mom's house in waking life. I look for a crystal ball and find...well, let's not judge my SC:  

I shook it while I ask for my future this year, then I see again and there are many figures of undersea creatures, dolphins, whales, and there's a voice saying "a lot of traveling" I press my nose to the glass and began shrinking until I'm inside, suddenly I'm wearing swimming goggles, I'm underwater and they are filling with water (awful feeling), I swim to the surface and think "remember it's a dream, so try NOT to think that there's something under the water"... too late, I see a shadow under my feet and panic, (yes, I know it's a dream, but you know pain is very real in LD), to make things worse I can't fly because I'm telling myself I not going to be able to. After breathing for a moment I try again convincing myself I'm going to fly this time and I made it. Then I began to see the world from above, small continents and lot of destruction, very apocalyptic for me, so I woke up.*

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I did a task!  ::nytacodance:: 


*Spoiler* for _Crystal Ball Advanced Task_: 



 I remembered the crystal ball task and tried to manifest one in my hands, didn't work. I then saw one laying on the ground so I picked it up and asked what was going to happen in 2015. I saw purple smoke begin to swirl around inside the ball. Unsatisfied, I asked again. Purple smoke began to swirl around again but this time it turned into purple electricity. Arcs of purple light streaked across the interior of the ball. Yellow words began to slowly appear in fancy cursive writing. The words said, "Love over one self" Then a page appeared in the ball afterwards that said, "Wiktionary, By: Hopedoc", followed by the copyright symbol.




http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/anot...al-ball-63637/

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> I press my nose to the glass and began shrinking until I'm inside[...]



It's so cool that you actually went inside the crystal ball! I wanted to do the snow globe task last month but I didn't get around to it.
Sorry to hear the next part of the dream got a bit unpleasant. Congrats on completing the task though!  ::goodjob::

----------


## SearcherTMR

Hi everyone!
This is the first time I tried for a TotM and although I got quite close, the fireworks never went off the ground...


*Spoiler* for _fireworks_: 



I walk down the road when I remember the fireworks ToTM. I imagine that after the road corner, there will be fireworks ready to be ignited. I imagine them vividly over a red car that is half-hidden at the corner and walk there to find some strange looking fireworks over the car hood. They looked rather like paper christmas trees, yellow in color - I have to say that they were just as I imagined them - my initial imagination was incorrect. 

(Sort of... Actually all-paper and no texture)
Immediately they ignite and burn down without going in the air... I imagine some more in a box that I am holding and take out 2-3 more.  I get some matches (they are broken) and I manage to lit them, but again they burn down without lifting in the air... At that point the dream becomes unstable, I am surrounded by some kids and the fireworks burn down attached to a wall - and not the red car. Then, I wake up... 




Also, in the same dream I flew backwards but not only backwards and most importantly I only realized it was a TotM after waking up... :tongue2: 

*Spoiler* for _Flying backwards_: 



I fall back to the grass - on my back. I then feel being pulled and I am pulled backwards - my feet touching the grass. The idea strikes me that a square parachute is pulling me, so I grab the imaginary controls and I take of - always backwards - with ease! Nothing appeared in my hands, nevertheless the control was real and very accurate! I easily floated up - backwards - and flew with perfectly clear view of the ground, maneuvering easily my flight - backwards. I was over an old town with lots of grass and a castle.
. 

I flew towards the castle and at some point I pulled hard on one of the controls and turned around - flying straight now!





Full dream

----------


## Verre

Another unsuccessful attempt at the fireworks TOTM: Lost Music (DILD + FA) 

Relevant excerpt: 



> After that she and her husband went out to an indoor mall and I tagged along. As I glanced around at the various shops, I reminded myself that since we were dreaming I should make sure to attempt one of the tasks, since it had apparently slipped my mind until that point. This made me wonder when I had first realized I was dreaming. I thought back and couldn't figure it out. In retrospect, I don't think I really was cognizant of the dream until that point, but at the time it felt much more ambiguous, like it had been a latent awareness all along. (I get this a lotI think there is often a latent awareness of dreaming on some level, in which case lucidity requires becoming aware of the awareness!) That might explain why earlier the dream had soothed my anxieties rather than exploiting them, even though I hadn't been aware of directly controlling it.
> 
> I figured that since it was the New Year's holiday in the dream, it would be a great time to try the fireworks TOTM again, since there were bound to be fireworks tonight anyway. Again, it's hard to say if I had really "known" all along that it was the holiday, or if I had only just "realized" this when it was convenient to my goals. I was lucid enough to know that in WL it was much later in the month, but remembered it was still January at least... so close enough.
> 
> I walked back to the front doors of the mall, which were transparent glass, and looked out over the landscape. I didn't see any fireworks yetit was dark out but it seemed like it was too early in the eveningand I hoped my intention could make some appear. I scanned the horizon but nothing manifested. I decided maybe it would be easier to spark them directly from my hand, so I turned around and started walking through the mall again, willing some kind of visual display to manifest from my palm. This should be easy, since in the past I've practiced summoning all the basic elements, and fireworks just seemed like a variation of this. But again, nothing happened.
> 
> I tried to figure out what the problem was, and wondered if maybe I was too distracted with the music. Here's another case where I can't say for sure when I started singing. Often I deliberately use music in dreams as a way to channel focus into particular tasks, a method that has worked very well in the past, but right now I felt like I was singing for sheer pleasure, and the music was of unearthly beauty. Now that I noticed it, I put aside my other goals for the moment to pay attention to what I was singing. I was using my voice, but there were no real words, just abstract vocalizations emerging spontaneously in a lovely, lilting melody. The most distinctive thing about it was that I was singing in harmony with myself, as though I had several different interweaving voices, at least three, maybe more. I've sung like this before in dreams and once again had to wonder: what does it mean? When the music manifests like this, so complex and ethereal, it feels like it has some primordial significance.

----------


## bemistaken

Sigh...TOTM fail... ::?: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/intro-clas...ml#post2144324

----------


## KestrelKat

Completed Advanced task I:


*Spoiler* for _Crystal Ball_: 



Zukin and I opened the door to the bedroom and it opened into an airplane cabin (from one of the lavatories).

We went to our seats, which happened naturally.  I looked out the window and saw stunningly blue tropical waters and many islands; an archipelago.  This made me realize I was dreaming.  I didn't even need to do an RC, I just knew.  I turned to Zukin, shook her and shouted, "ZUKIN WE'RE IN MY LUCID DREAM!"  She smiled and got all cheerful, giggled a little bit, and I looked back out the window.  I controlled the plane right from my seat, just thinking it should go this way or that.  

I looked out the window as the plane turned and bobbed up and down, and Zukin pointed at something off in the distance.  It looked like some sort of massive temple from here, so I willed the plane to go to it.  I was suddenly in the cockpit, with windows all over (above, bellow, to the sides) and we dove for the water.  We dove underwater and flew through it for a while, then the nose pointed up again and we were almost at the thing we had seen.  As we got closer, I saw that they were actually lines and lines and lines of large poles sticking out of the ground.  They were painted to look like the furs of big cats.  There was one aboriginal man standing amongst the poles, looking up at us. 

I had shed the rest of the plane; I was now just flying around.  I wanted to go back to the bright blue waters, but when I went over the water again, it was all murky and dark.  I frowned, closed my eyes, and envisioned the bright blue waters I had seen before.  I could see it in my mind's eyes, but when I opened them, the water was still all icky looking.  I sighed, and turned back to the land again.  I ended up in some weird building, with a layout a bit like my apartment.  It was dark and the bathroom looked weird, but it slowly started turning into my apartment.  I went into my room, which was just as messy as it is IWL, but in a different way.  I found a piece of tissue paper, and put it down on a clear spot of floor because I wanted to find a crystal ball.  I noticed an old couple sitting on my bed, but ignored them.  When I looked back at the tissue paper, I was pleased to find there was now a crystal ball underneath it.  

I removed the tissue paper, and started rubbing the crystal ball.  I saw swirls and sparks inside it, and closed my eyes to think really hard about the question, "What with the next year bring me?"

When I opened my eyes, the crystal ball flashed 4 or 5 strings of words.  The first one, which I remember, was, "Glück für dich," which was actually pretty promising (and apparently is the name of a song?  *Glück für dich*.  Interesting instrumentals but his voice bugs me a little...  Not sure what to think about this song, really)

I flashed another German message I can't remember, then a string of numbers, which I also can't remember.  but the last thing it flashed was "KI-HI, CCCCCCC!!!!!!!!!!" 

I tilted my head, because that one didn't make any sense.  I wondered if the crystal ball was broken, so I closed my eyes to try for a new crystal ball.  When I opened them, there was a blue box with a crystal ball in my hands.  I shrugged, took it out of the box, and tried again.  I started rubbing it, and closed my eyes again, and looked up.  The old man must have thought I was weird, because he was like, "Are you alright, miss....?"  I shushed him and waved my hand, and my concentration was a little broken, but I looked at the ball anyways.  I started to wake up because my alarm went off, and I only managed to catch, in bold, loud fount inside the crystal ball, "LOVE PROSPECTS: " and then opened my eyes in my bed.  I was shouting in my head "WHAT ABOUT LOVE.  IS IT GOOD?? WHAT WERE YOU GONNA SAAAYYY?!?!"



Full Dream

----------


## Snehk

Did both basic task II - chugging wine, and advanced task I - crystall ball at once  ::D: 





> It was cold, cloudy, winter morning. I was going from the kitchen to my room. I wanted to go to bed, but somehow I stopped in front of the TV screen. I feel crawling sensation going through all my body It's a dream! I say. I immediately do the nose plug RC. It works! I ran towards the kitchen and think Wait, there was a bottle of wine on the shelf near my bed. I go back, and take the bottle. I looked around, and made some RC's to check if it's really dream. If mother would see me chugging her bottle of wine... I chug it whole confidently, but I spoiled like three drops on the floor. I couldn't feel it's taste, and I haven't felt any effect of it. Still cold. I tried to shoot flames from my hands, but it wasn't working. I decide to go out of house. When opening the door my surroundings have changed. It was warm summer now. I scream More vividness! I see much more details now, and lucid feels more stable. Golden glow fits smoothly with green color of leaves and grass. I can see smallest fraction on the old, wooden fence in the front yard. The sky was almost crystal clear. There were like two small clouds within the oceans of blue. I ran towards the street observing people doing their usuall work in this village, and run into the city. I enter a bar. The tables were covered with maroon table cloth. The room was dimly lit by light going from the windows. Glasses were made of crystal, and silverware was lying near porcelain plates. There was a group of people sitting near one table. I think they were similar to persons I know in waking life. I see stairs going to the second floor. I go there, but find nothing of interest. I go back to the group sitting there. A crystall ball is what I need! I summon my backpack, open it and take the crystall ball. I put it on the table, and sit with DC's. They haven't got any problem with me sitting with them. I looked at the blank crystall ball. Suddenly storm clouds gather within it, and letters with golden glow form. Watch Losif! I decided to go back to my home, and teleported there using doorway portal. I was standing in the front yard. Everything turned back to grim, cold winter. I think I'll learn flying now! I put my hands in front of me, and my legs a bit upwards. I fly! Albeit I still have some problems with it, but I made it! As I go higher dream fades, and I wake up full of energy and excited.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Woooo a double hitter, congrats Snehk!!

----------


## Snehk

Thanks!
I was quite lucky this time. I've finally got a stable lucid, learned summoning and flying with much less troubles than before, and completed two tasks! I look forward to trying rest of the tasks  :smiley:

----------


## SearcherTMR

Thanks for the wings guys! 
I thought you have to accurately complete a task to get them, but I enjoyed them nonetheless!
Thanks! ::D: 
Oh! One more thing! 





> I had a DILD and walked backwards! ...  Also I'm not winging myself because I didn't ONLY walk backwards....







> ... if you manage to walk or fly a bit backwards but not for the whole lucid, then you should get basic wings for it...







> I agree....



So, Ophelia, if doing part of the advanced task can count as basic - and this seems to be the case with my and bemistaken's wings - I think you should not withhold the wings from your profile! Be fair to yourself!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

^^ True dat!

----------


## PercyLucid

Basic task done (better late than ever)

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...contest-63743/

----------


## woblybil

WTF, Am I the only one left without wings? ! I feel like the Lone Ranger...........  ::wtf::

----------


## FryingMan

^^  I got lucky and grabbed mine when the grabbing was good -- no LDs since then, boo hoo!

But at least there was a bikini block party last night: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fryi...ve-ears-63777/

----------


## Verre

It's late in the month but I finally pulled it off! Full dream: A decent chardonnay

Relevant excerpt: 



> Up to this point I was not lucid, rather I was convinced that I was bodily immersed in a computer game (I think my brain often explains dreaming this way to itself), but as the pang in my foot made me contemplate the connection between my VR body and my physical body, I realized that I was actually dreaming. I was about to walk off with my friends, but it occurred to me, "If I'm lucid, I should do something useful." I remembered the wine TOTM. I'd just been in a store where we were smashing bottles of wine, what a waste! And we left on such bad terms, they might not like me going back in there... not to mention all that broken glass... but I guess I'd better hazard it. I turned around and half-opened the door, but then I realized there might be an easier way.
> 
> I turned back to my friends. "Does anyone have any wine?" The girl immediately pulled a bottle from her backpack and gave it to me. Then I realized there might be another hitch. "Do you have an opener?" I asked her dubiously. She actually did! She pulled out a corkscrew and was waving it in the air at me, but I had already realized that I might be making things more complicated than necessary. I glanced at the bottle of wine and saw that although it was still sealed, the top covered in light blue foil, under the foil the cork seemed to be protruding three-quarters of the way out of the bottle. I tried to pull it out manually and was able to do so easily. There was still a small piece of cork in the neck of the bottle, but this shouldn't be a problem. My other friend was holding a butter knife, so I grabbed it from his hand without ceremony and used the handle (as the blade was smeared with butter) to push the cork inside. Lest it bob up and block the flow of the wine, I kept the knife handle in the neck to hold the cork to one side as I lifted the bottle toward my mouth to drink.
> 
> "You guys don't mind if I drink the whole bottle, do you? I'm supposed to for my task." Without waiting for a reply, I tilted my head back and chugged. I was finished in seconds. Fortunately, even though the bottle had been full, it didn't feel like I drank any more than a glassful. My immediate reaction was surprise—that it tasted so convincingly like real wine. "It's actually a decent chardonnay," I commented to the girl who had given me the bottle. I focused my attention on the taste that lingered in my mouth: very buttery, rich, even ambrosial, with a hint of something sour around the edges but not strong enough to be off-putting. As I thought about what words I should use to describe it, I felt myself waking up.

----------


## FryingMan

^^ nice!   Indeed, I myself explained my sure knowledge that I was not in a waking environment last night in a dream with the rationalization that it was an awesome game!   ARGH!   I was so amazed at touching things, they seemed so "real!"    :Bang head:   :Bang head:   :Pissed:   :Pissed:  !!!!!

----------


## Nfri

Did basic!  :smiley: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/nfri...etition-63819/

(what is with the forum? It keep double posting and I can't delete it  :Sad:  )

----------


## Graywolf

Gonna go ahead and go for BT 1.

----------


## SearcherTMR

> (what is with the forum? It keep double posting and I can't delete it  )



And I was wondering why some people double-posted today... ::tongue:: 
But is this the only problem with the forum? It seems it's half-busted!
Btw, nice job Nfri!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I had a WILD and I chugged wine! Well, I could only find a bottle of wine that was half full, then another bottle that was 1/3 full, then a bottle of vodka which had maybe 2 shots worth in it. Anyway, I chugged all of it while DC Danny was rooting me on lol. It all tasted very realistic, like it was as hard to chug in the dream as it would have been in real life. But it didn't make me feel any different, not drunk or anything. But I did go on a sex rampage after that haha.

----------


## PercyLucid

Love is in the air and all turns pink... but for those who don't care a bit (and for those who do care) the February ToTM is  here!

----------

